# ICE WINE SPONGE CAKE



## Tom (Apr 6, 2009)

I made this for my wine club last Sunday .. Boy was it a hit !



*ICEWINE SPONGE CAKE<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*

*Oven at 300º F. Grease one bundt pan or one 8” or 9” square or round pan.*
*In large bowl mix together: 1¼ cups sugar*
*3 eggs*
*Add: 1/3 cup oil*
*1/3 cup milk*
*1/3 cup orange juice (or orange juice blend)*
*Mix in: 1¼ cups all-purpose flour*
*2 teaspoons baking powder*
*1 teaspoon vanilla*
*5-6 teaspoons Icewine *
*pinch of salt*
*Pour into pan. Bake for approx. 40 minutes or until cake is firm and golden.*


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2009)

That sounds tempting tepe, but we need pictures to get the true picture.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 7, 2009)

YUM


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2009)

appleman said:


> That sounds tempting tepe, but we need pictures to get the true picture.




Here you go LAST SLICE


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2009)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPP



Dang, now my keyboard is all droooll. Looks great Tepe


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2009)

That does look delish!


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! I enjoy cooking and will try this recipe out on friends that come over. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 13, 2009)

Is that as moist as it looks?


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2009)

Even BETTER !


----------



## admiral (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks soooooooooooo good!


OK icewine, add to must dos.


----------



## vcasey (May 26, 2009)

I could not resist and made this (twice), with a few changes because of my allergies. Boy was it good. The first time I played and used pineapple juice, coconut flour, almond flour and vanilla almond milk. I had a piece, the boys inhaled it. The next time I will used plain almond milk and strawberry juice (extra left over from my strawnana mead) and that will be gone by morning. Thanks for sharing. And Admiral, ice wine is on my must make yearly list!
VC


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 14, 2009)

Tepe, just wanted to say thanks so much for sharing the recipe. Had some friends over last night to share some wines and the cake was a big hit. Everyone loved it. Also, I cut up some strawberries and put a little balsamic vinegar over them, like we had at Winestock this year, and they were also a big hit.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks great, wonder how it would work out using a Muscadine Port instead of the ice wine?


----------



## vcasey (Jun 15, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Looks great, wonder how it would work out using a Muscadine Port instead of the ice wine?



We look forward to your report! I'll be making it with blackberry juice next, well right after I get the blackberries to steam for my wine .........
VC


----------

